# Lake Tahoe August 19th



## mike2200 (Aug 16, 2013)

ACTUAL DATES WE NEED ARE August 20TH AND THE 21ST FOR TWO NIGHTS

Looking for a few nights at Lake Tahoe starting August 20Yh for 3 adults


Thanks


----------



## mike2200 (Aug 19, 2013)

*unit booked*

please close


----------

